# Male or female????



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

You might not have known this, but a lot of non-living objects are actually either male or female.

Here are some examples:

FREEZER BAGS: They are male, because they hold everything in, but you can see right through them.


PHOTOCOPIERS: These are female, because once turned off, it takes a while to warm them up again. They are an effective reproductive device if the right buttons are pushed, but can also wreak havoc if you push the wrong buttons.

TYRES: Tyres are male, because they go bald easily and are often over inflated.

HOT AIR BALLOONS: Also a male object, because to get them to go anywhere, you have to light a fire under their arse

SPONGES: These are female, because they are soft, squeezable and retain water.

WEB PAGES: Female, because they're constantly being looked at and frequently getting hit on.

TRAINS: Definitely male, because they always use the same old lines for picking up people.

EGG TIMERS: Egg timers are female because, over
time, all the weight shifts to the bottom.

HAMMERS: Male, because in the last 5000 years,
they've hardly changed at all, and are occasionally
handy to have around.

THE REMOTE CONTROL: Female. Ha! You probably thought it would be male, but consider this: It easily gives a man pleasure, he'd be lost without it, and while he doesn't always know which buttons to push, he just keeps trying.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: excellent Linda, that made me laugh this morning, thanks :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

You're welcome Rob :lol: I have my uses :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> HOT AIR BALLOONS: Also a male object, because to get them to go anywhere, you have to light a fire under their arse


My Favorite and so so true :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Geo


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Very good, Linda. Not seen that before. Of course, I can't agree, but then I'm a bloke :? 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Linda, I enjoyed that, mainly cos it's so true.


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi, Linda

Agreed with Babs, very true on my other half, is it true on me? That’s for him to decide. I enjoyed it too, will share it with my friends whom we often exchange some jokes that reflecting our life especially about man and woman (not the rude one), thanks

Jean (Gasper)


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Glad I provoked some laughs and smiles.

A recently divorced friend is sending me loads of "funnies" ....many are priceless... but I have no idea how to upload Windows media player attachments :roll:


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Linda, I hope you manage to download the other jokes from your friend. I love the ones from divorced women, they tend to be hilarous.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

If you PM me your email addy Babs I shall forward them to you, perhaps you'll know how to link them??
Cheers
Linda


----------

